# Upside Down - a missed gem



## Trick (Apr 4, 2014)

I came across a movie on Netflix called Upside Down after watching a few other sci-fi and fantasy movies. I never found it in searches. The storyline was not the most original but the concept made it great. It even had known actors It and great special effects. I recommend it beyond words compared to most sci-fi and fantasy garbage you find in movie form nowadays. It doesn't have perfectly accurate science but I thought of it as fantasy so my belief remained suspended throughout. A real gem. Watch it!


----------

